# Get Riders Tipping



## Raymond John Fivey (Sep 20, 2018)

On riders profile Uber could show how many trips they've taken and how many tips they've given. Would this get more riders to tip instead of increasing prices ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

When would the driver be able to see the rider's profile? At the trip request popup?

Yes it should get more riders to tip because the ones that don't would have a harder time getting picked up. But I don't think Uber wants this because there is a whole segment of the market (economically disadvantaged) that would go unserved. Uber seems to want to get as many people taking affordable rides as possible to dominate the market.


----------



## Raymond John Fivey (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes but tipping drivers more would encourage riders to tip on every trip. Thus riders get quicker pick ups !



MadTownUberD said:


> When would the driver be able to see the rider's profile? At the trip request popup?
> 
> Yes it should get more riders to tip because the ones that don't would have a harder time getting picked up. But I don't think Uber wants this because there is a whole segment of the market (economically disadvantaged) that would go unserved. Uber seems to want to get as many people taking affordable rides as possible to dominate the market.


Yes seeing riders trip/tip history before pick up would be great.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think there's a market equilibrium point. If riders tipped on every trip, Uber would lower rates. You'd still end up with about the same $/hr because you're providing the same service.

For example, restaurant servers get paid a very low hourly rate but get tipped on almost every bill...at least *I* always tip.

But yes, it is enjoyable to receive tips.


----------



## Raymond John Fivey (Sep 20, 2018)

We should get tips on every trip instead of negative reports. Customers should tip that way they can be assured prices won't need to be increased.

Nearly everytime I go to a restraunt or barber I give a tip. So why not Uber


----------



## landtank (Sep 5, 2018)

Uber a lot of the customer. They are very cheap. They are never tip. So in my profile the fun fact column. I put in one fun story 
one day teacher tell the students. When you goto restaurant or ask delivery. Don't forget to give tips for server or driver. One student say I bring the food to my father. He will give me packet money. Another student ask teacher. I bring the food to Ginger. Never get the tips. Why, another student say Ginger is a "dog". 
I let the customer thinking.


----------

